# Getting Harley into Dubai



## cowboy111999 (Nov 17, 2010)

I am relocating from US to Dubai and want to know if anyone knows the ins and outs of bringing a Harley into Dubai ?


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

cowboy111999 said:


> I am relocating from US to Dubai and want to know if anyone knows the ins and outs of bringing a Harley into Dubai ?


i don't know if my post will help... just some info on harley rides here.

there's a harley outlet and people who have found it too much of a hassle to bring their bikes rent one for the weekend or more time. 

if you want to move here permanently, you'll have to see if you can keep a harley in the building where you plan to move. many buildings only have one parking spot for each flat. if you plan to live in a villa, you need to check how big the yard is. i suppose you'll need a full garage for maintenance. many villas here are grossly overestimated as "luxury accommodation" even in good areas. you'll find buildings with very small rooms, tiny yards, and parking space for two cars only. anyway, you can find more on accommodation in different threads here.

as the weather cools down, you can see more and more riders on the roads here, and they don't seem to have rented them. i'm going to post a couple of links here, just in case you haven't checked them out already:

Harley-Davidson of United Arab Emirates

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ing-dubai/1430-harley-owners-group-dubai.html

i have ridden a rented harley (a touring road king, if i remember well - i was the passenger  ), and it was a fine ride, so you could count on what you could get here for the weekend. i also went to see the harley parade this year (early february) and the turnout was impressive. there were others coming from saudi arabia and oman as well, but the dubai community alone was huge. 

if i were you, i'd start by opening the second link. then you could contact the harley shop. i believe the guys running the show there are americans.

i hope this helps. good luck!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

cowboy111999 said:


> I am relocating from US to Dubai and want to know if anyone knows the ins and outs of bringing a Harley into Dubai ?


If you do a search, I believe that there have been one or two threads in the past with regards to importing bikes and cars in the UAE.

As someone has already pointed out, there is a Harley club here and from a safety point of view, it would be better to stick to riding with them, as they are a fairly large group, which makes it easy for drivers to spot them.

One thing I would say, is that you will not be able to use your bike for commuting, as drivers here are not exactly considerate and you thus have a high chance of meeting with an accident. Most people drive 4x4s and drive as if they own the road, with complete disregard for every other road user! The main riders tend to be delivery boys and in their case, they don't actually have a choice! It is also very hot and humid from around late March up to mid October - it might just be a tad uncomfortable riding around in leather in 50 degree heat!

The final decision is really up to you but considering the expense of shipping the bike over, getting it tested, registered and insured and then weighing that against the opportunities to take it out for a spin, I would say to leave the bike at home if you can. I've met a fair few people here who have bikes at home and I've yet to come across one who is willing to tempt fate and ride on the UAE roads.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Riding in Texas and riding a bike here just can not compare. Your choice is highways that are 8 to 10 lanes, very few 4 lane roads, all divided down the center and with rail guards on the side so you can not go left or right anywhere, Half the time there is a big fence type thing that blocks your view (I do believe it is to keep out camels from the road so it is quite high) from the side. When you do get 'out' from the city and go to the small road with two lanes on each side, you have cars that are going 100km and then big 4x4's that are driving at 200km an hour. It winds up not being all that safe out there in a vehicle, let alone on a motorcycle where they are not going to see you. Roads are pretty much built straight. And the 'side' roads that are all over texas just are not here. Going into the mountains up to RAK is pretty but not something you wouldn't do on a bike, as there has been quite a bit of sand on the roads a number of the times I have went. I do see a number of bikes parked outside a bar when going out but how much fun is it to ride to a bar ten minutes from your home to sit and drink soda pop? I would personally leave the bike and if you jones to ride one, go rent one for a weekend. I do believe 2 days is like 400 dirhams.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Congrats Maz on becoming a moderator.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> Congrats Maz on becoming a moderator.


Thanks


----------

